# Heaters-the good and the bad



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Marineland stealths and visi-therm dueluxes are great.

Hydor Theos are the worst I have ever experienced. 

Penn plax is ok

Top light by ---------- is great too.

Don't buy cheap chinese heaters! 

what are your experiences?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I use mainly Stealth heaters. I have one Visitherm deluxe and 1 Ebo Jager and both of those work well. I had a Hydor Theo in the past and it worked fine.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My last fish cooker was a whisper (not-submersible) . I've had some stealths stop heating, but better that than boiling.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have mostly visi therm, and I have 2 heaters that are of "less quality"
1 is in my 10 gallon and it is the heater that came with my 20gallon. It could not keep the water temp steady in that but it does an excellent job of it in my 10 gallon. That one is a Hydor made for All Glass Aquariums and is 100 watts. (I believe my 20 gallon visi therm is 150 watts). 

The second one is in my 5 gallon and there is literally no way to turn it low enough to keep the tank at less than 82 degrees. Through the winter this was not horrible, but I am worried now that summer is upon us. I may unplug it and see how well the water holds temp without it running. That room gets the hottest. This is a cheap 50 watt heater (temp options are "low, medium, and high) by TopFin. The tank was used as a fry tank so I was not looking at high end equipment for it.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a Askoll heater It came with my 55gal tank. It is a 200w and keeps my tank at a cozy 82 trying to turn it down but it is like stuck at 82 wont lower for some reason. But hey it keeps 55gals of water at 82 with the AC on I am not complaining. I've tried looking for it on google cant even find it. But would you have any idea why when I turn it to 76 it stays at 80-82


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Obsidian: if you ever want to spend a little more to get a more reliable heater, visitherm stealth makes a 25W heater. You might fare better with that.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Julie (Now that I fixed it your post makes no sense LOL. Bad brain fart, sorry Leah! Sorry Julie!)- It will have to wait a bit but I may just do that. I am considering putting a Betta in this tank if I can't get my cherry barbs to breed. But I am going to try to get them to breed first


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Leah? Haha, it's Julie!


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I think it is best to buy a quality heater that will work, rather than wasting your money and endangering your fish on "ifs". 

One problem with stealths is that you cannot see if they are working!!! 

You cannot check for water damage either.

That is why I like Visi-Term Deluxes. it is the best of all worlds: price accuracy, compatibility and functionality.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I use mainly Stealth heaters. I have one Visitherm deluxe and 1 Ebo Jager and both of those work well. I had a Hydor Theo in the past and it worked fine.


I had a hydor theo 400w, (doesn't deserve to be capitalized) and it shocked me every time I put my hand in the tank! I returned it and got a second one. It did the same thing. Not Good Heaters. I tried two.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

My heater is very good as well. I try adn find it on google with no luck when I get camera I will take pic. If it can keep a 55g tank at 82 all the time with just having to turn on to keep it warm when the AC comes on it is worth a 10 in my book.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Where do you live Ricker?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I live in TN. Why?


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

What do you mean when you say the AC comes on. Do you have power shortages there?


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I see, the air conditioner! I am electrically thinking so I thought you ment Alternating Current or AC Use scientifically correct abriviations please. It may confuse others. (like myself)


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> I see, the air conditioner! I am electrically thinking so I thought you ment Alternating Current or AC Use scientifically correct abriviations please. It may confuse others. (like myself)


LOL np man I was hoping you lived near me or somthing I am looking for a freshwater buddy. All the saltwater people around here won't let a 16 year old join there club lol. So that is why I hate SW


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I live all the way on the other side of the country! CA!

You can always email me.


----------

